# Backyard fun (It's for the birds )



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been working on some new techniques in the backyard ,before trying them in the field  .



10 14 12_4266_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




10 14 12_4244_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




10 14 12_4230_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




10 14 12_4226_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




10 14 12_4203_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr




10 14 12_4194_edited-1 by Clyde Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## rip18 (Oct 15, 2012)

I like those techniques.  Keep the backyard birds coming!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Oct 15, 2012)

wow, very cool.  Looking right at you.....love it


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 15, 2012)

nice Bird pics


----------



## Hoss (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice.  Like Rip said, those techniques are working.

Hoss


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 15, 2012)

rip18 said:


> I like those techniques.  Keep the backyard birds coming!



Thanks Rip ,You doing wood ducks this year ?



Meriwether_Stalker22 said:


> wow, very cool.  Looking right at you.....love it



Head angle is one of my main objectives ,thanks for the kind comments !


pdsniper said:


> nice Bird pics


Thank You Too ! 


Hoss said:


> Very nice.  Like Rip said, those techniques are working.Hoss


It's almost time for the wood ducks , so I need to be ready ! thanks Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 15, 2012)

Those look great. You camera handles the reds in the cardinal really well. I've noticed a lot of camera's do not do well with that color.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 15, 2012)

All are great. I like the dove the best.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 15, 2012)

Outstanding shots Mr. C!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 15, 2012)

cre8foru said:


> Those look great. You camera handles the reds in the cardinal really well. I've noticed a lot of camera's do not do well with that color.


Thanks Rich ,The D90 does OK ,but I would love a D600


OneCrazyGeek said:


> All are great. I like the dove the best.


Thank You Too. I always am amazed at the colors in a dove myself


wvdawg said:


> Outstanding shots Mr. C!


 Thanks My Friend ....I added that cardinal just for you !


----------



## cornpile (Oct 16, 2012)

I think you got the technical part nailed.Beautiful shots,all of them


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 16, 2012)

Kadiddlehopper said:


> Thanks Rich ,The D90 does OK ,but I would love a D600
> 
> Thank You Too. I always am amazed at the colors in a dove myself
> Thanks My Friend ....I added that cardinal just for you !



Yea the D90 is a nice camera. I have a D300 and and Im waiting for them to release a D400, if they ever do. I like the D600 too but its full frame and I dont wanna lose the DX crop factor.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 16, 2012)

cornpile said:


> I think you got the technical part nailed.Beautiful shots,all of them


Thanks Cp 


cre8foru said:


> Yea the D90 is a nice camera. I have a D300 and and Im waiting for them to release a D400, if they ever do. I like the D600 too but its full frame and I dont wanna lose the DX crop factor.



Good point !


----------



## hilljack13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Great shots. The dove is amazing.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 19, 2012)

hilljack13 said:


> Great shots. The dove is amazing.



Thank you Sir !


----------

